# show News - Goodwood FOS



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The 2020 Goodwood Festival of Speed presented by Mastercard and Goodwood Revival will not take place this year in the wake of the ongoing Covid-19 pandemic
Tickets for this year's events will be valid for the 2021 events and refunds are available
Relaunched Goodwood Supporters' Association gives fans the opportunity to play a role in the future of both events. To find out more click here: www.goodwood.com/gsa
Goodwood is sorry to announce that its key summer motorsport events, The Festival of Speed presented by Mastercard in July and the Goodwood Revival in September will not be taking place this year due to the ongoing social distancing rules in place to combat the Covid-19 pandemic.

All General Admission, Grandstand and Hospitality tickets remain valid for 2021 for those wishing to attend next year's events. Customers will also be eligible for a refund.

A third option will allow ticket holders and fans to play a key role in the future of both events as Goodwood relaunches the Goodwood Supporters' Association (GSA).

A quarter of a century ago, the GSA was instrumental in bringing motorsport back to Goodwood and its new incarnation will allow supporters to once again connect with the organisation in the absence of live events this year.

Those who wish to help keep the spirit of Goodwood motorsport alive are invited to make a one-off contribution in order to become lifetime GSA Members. In return they will receive exclusive benefits, including an engraved nameplate at the Motor Circuit or within the Festival of Speed parkland as a lasting association with the events, a tree planted in the new woodland area planned to the north-west of the circuit and a unique GSA lapel pin. Ticket holders for the 2020 events can opt to transfer part or all of their refund towards GSA membership. Further details can be found at: www.goodwood.com/gsa.

The Duke of Richmond said: "For a business like ours, which is all about bringing people together to enjoy the things they love, social distancing has had an unavoidable impact on our ability to operate. The Festival of Speed and Revival events will return in 2021 and, in the meantime, we are delighted to give our incredibly loyal members and dedicated followers a unique opportunity to increase their connection to Goodwood by becoming part of our new Goodwood Supporters Association initiative."

"In addition, we are still hoping that we may be able to keep the flame alive with a 'behind closed doors' motorsport occasion later this year for motorsport fans and enthusiasts worldwide to enjoy at home and look forward to making an announcement in the coming weeks."


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hardly surprising news I have to say. Just like many other motors shows and events that would normally take place.


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Agreed, I doubt there will be many mass gathering events held this year - most music festivals are all cancelled and I would imagine trade shows will also follow. We have had multiple digital marketing trade shows cancelled.

Real shame but for the greater good especially with new outbreaks overseas occuring.

Time to stay safe.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

jcooper5083 said:


> Agreed, I doubt there will be many mass gathering events held this year - most music festivals are all cancelled and I would imagine trade shows will also follow. We have had multiple digital marketing trade shows cancelled.
> 
> Real shame but for the greater good especially with new outbreaks overseas occuring.
> 
> Time to stay safe.


Our MD put out a statement about a week or so ago, furloughing all but 6 of the remaining staff and whilst dentistry as a whole is able to resume, any courses or exhibitions for this year have been all but cancelled.

Which means my role as event co ordinator is somewhat tenuous but oh well


----------

